# Help! ..Smok tfv8 baby beast wattage per coil usage



## JsPLAYn (6/10/16)

Hi fellow vapers

So I've purchased the baby beast and currently using the 0.4ohm coil at 45 watts.. It vapes well with nice flava and clouds but every so often I get a slight burn taste then I prime it with a hard pull with air just slightly open and she is fine again

Question is.. what is proven best wattage for the 0.4 and for the quad as I haven't juiced up that coil yet

I was advised to vape her at 50watts with the 0.4 but I almost immediately get a burn taste. Is there any tricks with this tank to get that perfect vape????

Thanks in advance

Oh by the way I'm using her on my trusty evic vtwo mini and yes I do have a couple of spare batteries


----------



## Bush Vaper (6/10/16)

Is that the Q2 coil?


----------



## JsPLAYn (6/10/16)

Lol I'm nt sure.. its the standard one that's in tank out of box..


----------



## Tockit (9/10/16)

I experience the same thing with my protank 4 and the pre built coils. Max wattage I can use is 35watts. Anything higher and I'll get a dry hit and burn the cotton. I was contemplating getting a baby beast thinking this is an issue with my tank. 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


----------

